# Best Mobile Apps for 40K!



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been spending allot of time using BattleScribe to build lists on my phone but I cannot get the one on my PC to work. 

So I was pondering, what bits of tech do my fellow Heretics use and why?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I use Quartermaster. Yes, it actually costs to buy, and you need to download templates for your armies in a third party, but--damn, if that isn't a clean and efficient interface that has saved me so many hours of list-writing.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Mossy Toes said:


> I use Quartermaster. Yes, it actually costs to buy, and you need to download templates for your armies in a third party, but--damn, if that isn't a clean and efficient interface that has saved me so many hours of list-writing.


I can't seem to find this one. The only Quartermaster I find is German development group. I am sure it is me just not typing in something right.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Morfang, what do you have? I think it's only for Apple devices. 

But yes, by far and away Quartermaster is the best mobile app for 40k


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I use Battlescribe for army building and Adjutant (ios only) for keeping track of scores and turns when I play. 

If you use Quartermaster, then the army builder can be loaded into Adjutant, so you can have the lists there as well


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> I can't seem to find this one. The only Quartermaster I find is German development group. I am sure it is me just not typing in something right.


It is iOS only, so if you're on a Android you're out of luck.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> It is iOS only, so if you're on a Android you're out of luck.


That is a shame... does anyone know of an good verson that does something simmilar for the Android, I have been generally 'Underwhelmed by Battlescribe' (It doesn't like 20,000 pt lists)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Uveron said:


> I have been generally 'Underwhelmed by Battlescribe' (It doesn't like 20,000 pt lists)


I guess I've only taken it to 10,000 points. Still, Battlescribe is pretty awesome and updated frequently. I already have the new Blood Angel rules in my data repository and the book came out today.

That being said, I found it very clunky on desktop and I solely use it on my phone. When it comes time to play a game I always transfer the list to paper with any necessary notes added in with unit entries for ease of reference and sharing with my opponent if they care.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I guess I've only taken it to 10,000 points. Still, Battlescribe is pretty awesome and updated frequently. I already have the new Blood Angel rules in my data repository and the book came out today.


I was mostly jokeing about the 20,000 points. 

But it does frequently crash on me when I start using more that one rules source.. which is something I do quite a bit as a big fan of Forgeworld stuff and fortifications. 

But yes it is updated allot, which is very nice.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've found that for most of the armies I play the Forgeworld options for them (in 40k anyway) are included in the roster. For example, I can include a Cerastus Knight in my BA army or Mortis Dreadnoughts in my DA one without adding separate rosters/rule sets to the mix.

That being said though, again I haven't pushed the limits to it. The program does crash every now and then, big thing right now for me is ever time I push 'options' the bitch dies. Ah well. I'm not looking to 'share' a list anyway.

Ultimately anything is better than doing it all on paper.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My Battlescribe broke earlier this week, it now throws a fit when you try and add Codex: Inquisition.

Best program I ever had was Microsoft Excel. Loved that thing for making lists.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nordicus said:


> It is iOS only, so if you're on a Android you're out of luck.


That would be the problem oh well.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Battlescribe can now sync with your Dropbox on various devices so your lineups are synced. Helps if you plan on printing them off a computer.

Example: make list on your phone, print it off a computer later.


----------

